

Did loose lips actually sink any ships? - yanowitz
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2962/did-loose-lips-actually-sink-any-ships

======
wccrawford
I appreciate the background of these things, but I dislike how you have to
really read it thoroughly to get the answer.

~~~
ghufghj
TL;DR: Maybe just a little.

